

Ask HN: What JavaScript library would you like to see that doesn't exist yet? - x3eme

Or a library/framework that is in desperate need of a better alternative.<p>I am currently looking for ideas for my next open source project
======
LaaT
Something that takes an URL and returns the tag that displays the media. Is
this URL to a jpg file, spit a img tag. YouTube video? Iframe. Instagram link?
img with the pictures URL.

------
iamds
A library that would allow you to share templates between the server and the
client. The library would allow you to include a template file and render it
on the client. It would allow you to also include the same file and render it
on the server.

~~~
pyrotechnick
I use <https://github.com/substack/node-fileify>

------
tantalor
How about a library like RubyMotion[1] for writing native iOS apps in
JavaScript/CoffeScript? You could use JSC[2] as your runtime.

    
    
      [1] http://www.rubymotion.com/
      [2] http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/JavaScriptCore

~~~
chc
That's already a thing — it's called JSCocoa[1]. Works for both Mac and
iPhone. Doesn't seem to have caught on much, though.

[1]: <https://github.com/parmanoir/jscocoa/>

~~~
tantalor
Excellent! I see it dates back to 2008 and I'm glad to see it is still making
progress. Perhaps more people consider using this, what with the recent
revival of JavaScript front-ends (Backbone, Meteor, etc).

------
debacle
I don't know if HTML5 can do this yet, but I'd really like to see a JavaScript
client-side RSS reader.

------
pyrotechnick
3D physics for node.js/browser

